# Eerie Hollow 2010



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Well folks, 2010 is behind us but what a wild ride it was. This years theme was "Post Apocalyptic Zombie Invasion". We filled the graveyard with zombies, set up a toxic waste field, boarded up all the windows (from the inside), and actually had a car wrecked for us and towed in to complete the scene. Many more pics to come...

This video was shot and put together for me by by Jeff over at VistaPhotography out of Salem, MA. A seriously talented individual:






Here are some pics of the party. They are still trickling in and I'll be updating regularly for those interested.

Halloween 2010 pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket

Here is the link to the photo "still" shots from the Vista photo shoot - they came out great.

http://photo.vistaphotography.com/denhaunt

Enjoy (we did) and rest up...it's almost time to get back to work:jol:


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking awesome, your pumpkin thieves came out great. The animatronic zombies are very realistic and spooky. Thanks for the great video!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, I've been really, really good

Opening shot of the video and I'm thinking "a rose between two thorns":jol:

Love the thieves, of course, and the guy wearing the very long chain. I also like the shot with Sam standing just inside the gates. He seems to be daring you to enter the cemetery.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Yes, I've been really, really good
> 
> Opening shot of the video and I'm thinking "a rose between two thorns":jol:


Now Roxy, I'm just not quite sure about how to respond to that statement...:rolleyekin: _(but I'm glad you liked it)_


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The zombie makeup on those 2 people is very cool..simple yet effective & believeable.

Nice cemetery! And looks like the party was fun too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Entertaining video.

Everything looks great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great video.....Great Haunt....Nice work Denny


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Denny, you really outdid yourself. My favorites are Sam standing at the gate, the foggy photo of the pumpkin thieves and the skelly on the swing.

You best be submitting your video to the DVD! :jol:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful setting for a cemetery. I don't know how I missed your groundbreaker thief...the trio look very menacing together like they are ready to go out and cause all sorts of trouble.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That is a first class job. Everything, the pumpkin thieves, the zombies, graveyard, all of it.


----------



## Bloodygirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Kudos to Denny and to Jeff at Vista - a first class job all around. And yes, the party was great!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Denny, I'm soo bummed we didn't get a chance to stop by. 
Unfortunately, we got out of Haunted Overload way too late to swing by.

May be next yr.

Looks Fantastic. Love the fog shots


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

SpectreTTM said:


> Denny, I'm soo bummed we didn't get a chance to stop by.
> Unfortunately, we got out of Haunted Overload way too late to swing by.
> 
> May be next yr.
> ...


Thanks and we're sorry we missed you. You're right, there's always next year. We might change things up a bit next year and have the party 2-weeks in advance instead so that maybe some of you guys can get away. I've got some fairly ambitious plans for next year's extravaganza.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Eerie. Good name considering the nature of your haunt. It is very eerie and spooky. I love those little pumpkin thieves. Those things are creepy standing there in the fog.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Great video! Your haunt looks wonderful! Great job to you! I love the pumpkin looking zombies very nice!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Denhaunt you did a great job on your cemetery! I love how you put your video together also. Oh and your shiatsu zombie with the arm that dangles is fantastic!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Joiseygal said:


> Denhaunt you did a great job on your cemetery! I love how you put your video together also. Oh and your shiatsu zombie with the arm that dangles is fantastic!!!


I know you're a big Shiatsu fan (I looked a some of your work when I was trying to work out the mechanics of the standing messager zombies). I'll send you some mech shots if you want.

Thanks everyone for the compliments - they're much appreciated and I'm glad you like the set up. Looking forward to getting started on next year!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing short of phenomenal! Just amazing Denny! So, when are we getting together to start on next year's props?


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely love it! Great job on the zombies and the pumpkin thieves! Your cemetery looks awesome! 
Thanks for posting the video! :jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love your pumpkin theives and Sam standing just inside the cemetery. Great video, and a great set-up. Very creepy, just how a cemetery should be, well done!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Now that is what I call dedication, I mean come on, who wrecks a car to make a scene. Amazing set up and the entire theme smoothly transitioned from one area to the next. How were your foam boards hung around the windows? My wife would kill me if I put nails in all the trim!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

ghubertu said:


> Now that is what I call dedication, I mean come on, who wrecks a car to make a scene. Amazing set up and the entire theme smoothly transitioned from one area to the next. How were your foam boards hung around the windows? My wife would kill me if I put nails in all the trim!


Thanks. This was my wifes project and she found some little sticky gel dots. They worked pretty well but the boards still kept falling off when the temperature changed. I think she finally broke down and put a tack nail in some of them to hold them up.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

NiiiiiCE!!! Good job video looks great.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Denhaunt said:


> I know you're a big Shiatsu fan (I looked a some of your work when I was trying to work out the mechanics of the standing messager zombies). I'll send you some mech shots if you want.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments - they're much appreciated and I'm glad you like the set up. Looking forward to getting started on next year!


Really fantastic display! I'd be very interested in seeing the standing zombie mechanism. Yours look lifelike!
The cemetery looks as close to the real thing as it can get.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great haunt job!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW, awesome haunt!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

That was amazing! Loved the standing zombies (I intend to make some for 2011).
Your columns are outstanding too. Loved it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe i never commented on your haunt vid! well better late then never huh?

i absolutely loved the foggy shot of the pumpkin theves, i'm getting the urgre to make some myself. need a couple of trouble makers!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Denhaunt said:


> I know you're a big Shiatsu fan (I looked a some of your work when I was trying to work out the mechanics of the standing messager zombies). I'll send you some mech shots if you want.


I know I sent you a reply a few days ago, but for some reason it didn't post? Anyway I would love for you to send the mechanics to your standing zombies. They turned out awesome!!!! Now hopefully this one will post.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome Haunt! Great video! Yes I still want more!!
You have such a great yard to haunt on Halloween I'm jealous!! I would love to have some forest to work with!


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Absolutely love the whole set-up. Sam would've scared off a good portion of people in my neighborhood, that was a great place to put him.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your haunt looks amazing. I really love your pumpkin thieves and zombies. The blend of video and stills were perfect in the video. Looks like your party was a big hit!


----------

